# Is white people stretching their ears cultural appropriation?



## Glass Roads (Dec 19, 2019)

I started gauging my ears today because I've always wanted a couple big ass gauges in each ear, and I want to start making some glass ones. But I'm getting all bummed thinking that maybe that's cultural appropriation. What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Dec 19, 2019)

I had the same dilemma when I was elongating my neck last summer.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 20, 2019)

my best advice is to not do it - because whether or not anyone out there judges you for gauging your ears, you are already judging yourself for *maybe appropriating **a** culture* (?) so the truth is that you're setting yourself up for distraction and unhappiness over something superficial.


----------



## blank (Dec 20, 2019)

I think that if you have to ask other people, it's probably not big enough of a deal to warrant worrying about what other people think. A person viewing this as cultural appropriation would have to have a pretty myopic view of what culture is and how it functions. Just do whatever.

You shouldn't do it anyways though that shit's gross/begging for a padlock.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 20, 2019)

not exactly what you asked, but my advice would be think for a minute or two before making decisions like that especially on yer face. i stretched my ears quite large when i was a teenager and within a year or two realized i didnt like the way they looked anymore and took them out. im nearly 33 now and still have what looks like little buttholes in my ears that will most likely never close up fully.

but no, i dont think stretching yer ears is cultural appropriation, but i also have traditional japanese artwork on my body so what the fuck do i know.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2019)

I think the term 'cultural appropriation' gets confused with the 'evolution of cultures' if that makes sense. It's only cultural appropriation if it's exploitative of that culture and is ignorant of that culture's history.

I've never heard of stretching ears as cultural appropriation because I think most of us understand where that comes from and at least a little bit if it's history, unlike a white guy wearing an Indian head dress for halloween.


----------



## void gaze (Dec 20, 2019)

That’s a good question and I think the answer is yes/kinda. I’m a white male coded person who stretched my ears a long time ago and didn’t know anything about the cultural background of stretched piercings at the time aside from it was something I saw people with at hardcore shows. So I don’t want to be defensive here. I guess the answer is technically yes but as I understand it one of the big issues with cultural appropriation per se is that it amounts to rubbing it in people’s faces who are part of the culture but face discrimination issues when embracing it, for instance dreadlocks worn by black people can lead to them being profiled as criminals/dealers/‘shady looking’ etc, but white people who do it will more likely be considered cool. Or Arab people vs. white hipsters wearing keffiyehs, or wearing war bonnets at Coachella or depicting natives as sports mascots etc when they are sacred objects within a specific culture and many people find it really hurtful to see them displayed in this way. 

I’m not really sure how much of this applies to stretched piercings though because its traditional forms are very rarely seen in many places. It’s also not quite the same as clothes, ornaments, hair or smaller diameter piercings which can all be removed more easily or even tattoos which can be covered, after a point it can’t really be undone. I think it’s also different whether your jewelry is in the style of some traditional culture or not. It’s also not even super specific to a given culture or part of the world as some people in traditional cultures on many continents have been known to stretch piercings. 

Anyway if you’re just starting you have plenty of time not to do it, if it makes you uncomfortable. So in all I think it’s one of the least bad forms of what could be called cultural appropriation but it is not easy to reverse.


----------



## WanderLost (Dec 20, 2019)

I wouldnt worry about it. Its not like you have bad intent towards any culture that did it first. After all the definition of culture is: A shared way of doing things.

Cultures across the world borrow from eachother on all kinds of levels and its not necessarily bad. In America (or i guess probably most places) stretching your ears is more related to alt/punk fashion or lifestyle than it is to the people who started it. I think any reasonable person would see that you are not trying to make a statement about the original culture that it came from. After all we're all human, and we all share a way of doing things.


----------



## WanderLost (Dec 21, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> Culture's a curious thing - especially for 'misfits' & 'outsiders' who've been excluded (or exclude themselves for whatever reason). In my experience & observation, stretched ears is mostly a cultural phenomenon endemic to white urban and suburban areas & usually a harbinger of gentrification


Well atleast its a way that white urban & suburban areas can know that theyre gonna be gentrified 😁


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 21, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> usually a harbinger of gentrification



I think you need to think that sentence through a bit more. Ear stretching is not a harbinger of gentrification 🙄


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 21, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> You're right - just Venice, Echo Park, Silverlake, Huntington Park, San Francisco, Oakland, London, Paris & every other metro area I've ever lived and/or visited...



My point is that you're drawing the wrong correlation there. You might as well say kakis and flavored coffee are the root of gentrification. Those are symptoms, not causes.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey what about the many varieties of appearences of sub cultures that exist in america, ones who wear tattoos, and dress in black, and pierce their faces and wear dreads. People, i feel, yell cultural appropiatiion, but they do not respect the other cultures that exist amongst them. Cultural appropiation is normal, its a bi-product of freedom, its the freedom to say i like this, like ska-punk, like so may other things that exist in this world. This is why i kinda hate new liberals, constantly they try to restrict my freedom of choice, to say i like, and to say i love, and wear what i choose because i physically have the ability to do so. Constantly they ask me to care about people who dont give a shit about me. New cultures are born out of the ideas of old ones, and the new ideas of cultural appropriation can go fuck it self.


I also hate the term White, being used in sentences as a means of harming people. I do not think alot of people would understand me when i say this, but attacking a group of people, will bring further seperation, and cause further problems. I feel like now a days people are doing to "white" people what they once did to brown people. Not everyone is going to be like yeah your right we are the problem, i am now woke. Some people are gonna be like fuck you stop attacking me, . Instead of understanding all parties under the sun and finding a means to cooperate, the attacks will just cause more white nationalist groups to arise. I understand why, try living in a world where everyone is saying you and your privilige is the problem, being the simple and ignorant human creature humans tend to be, some will probably band together with people who dont attack them and attck the attackers.


----------



## WanderLost (Dec 22, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> View attachment 53871
> 
> Just as a robin on the lawn digging for grubs indicates the coming of spring, the onslaught/prevalence of ear-gages signalled the beginning of the end of affordable housing in the cities I referred to earlier.
> _Harbinger_ doesn't signify _causation_


The people who move into gentrified areas dont show up until after whole foods and starbucks do. If im not mistaken.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Dec 22, 2019)

I thought squatters were the harbingers of gentrification.


----------



## WanderLost (Dec 23, 2019)

WanderLost said:


> The people who move into gentrified areas dont show up until after whole foods and starbucks do. If im not mistaken.


I guess it would be a housing development thing first. Idk im not an expert.


----------



## coltsfoot (Dec 25, 2019)

To me cultural appropriation is about power dynamics. e.g. Do you come from a culture that has a history of oppressing the culture that you a taking from? Is your culture actively subjugating this other culture_ right now_? What are you giving back to this culture that you are taking from?

Cultural mixing and syncretism are part of what has made life so rich and beautiful for thousands and thousands of years. Huge oppressive forces dominating others and stealing at will or forcing assimilation... not so nice...

I obviously dont know what your lineage is and I have no idea what cultures historically stretch their ears but maybe it's part of your ancestry? Or maybe ear gauging comes from so many different places all around the world that it feels ok? Whenever someone asks me if x is cultural appropriation or not, I usually offer that they do some investigation and decide for themselves because there's no universal answer to that question.

For better or for worse, the days when people in privileged positions could just do and say whatever they wanted without having to do some work and think about the consequences of their actions seem to be coming to an end. To me that's mostly a good thing and I appreciate ur care. cf




Glass Roads said:


> I started gauging my ears today because I've always wanted a couple big ass gauges in each ear, and I want to start making some glass ones. But I'm getting all bummed thinking that maybe that's cultural appropriation. What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Dec 26, 2019)

Cultural appropriation happens in 2 phases. First, it's done by a counter culture seeking to distinguish themselves from the larger mainstream culture they come from. Then, it is gradually adoped by the mainstream culture simply because they come to like the asthetic of it. This does to the counter culture what was first done to the traditional culture: stripping their cultural signifiers of their meaning. I agree that ear stretching is a bit of a grey area, for reasons already mentioned, but with as many people who seemed to agree that cultural appropriation is no big deal, I think we should reflect on this point. The way a person looks to us, who gets dreadlocks done in a salon, is the way any white person wearing them looks to a person from a culture who wore them traditionally. Nobody is trying to deny you freedom of expression, they are asking that out of respect, you refrain from adopting asthetics that have special meaning to them which you are not a part of.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Dec 26, 2019)

Stiv Rhodes said:


> Cultural appropriation happens in 2 phases. First, it's done by a counter culture seeking to distinguish themselves from the larger mainstream culture they come from. Then, it is gradually adoped by the mainstream culture simply because they come to like the asthetic of it. This does to the counter culture what was first done to the traditional culture: stripping their cultural signifiers of their meaning. I agree that ear stretching is a bit of a grey area, for reasons already mentioned, but with as many people who seemed to agree that cultural appropriation is no big deal, I think we should reflect on this point. The way a person looks to us, who gets dreadlocks done in a salon, is the way any white person wearing them looks to a person from a culture who wore them traditionally. Nobody is trying to deny you freedom of expression, they are asking that out of respect, you refrain from adopting asthetics that have special meaning to them which you are not a part of.




Okay, like in the example of dread locks, i have "white" friends whose naturally curly hair happen to lock naturally. Being that that already occurs they may decide to adapt the dread look out of convenience. Say, someone whose has hair who naturally dreads did not dread their hair before because they thought of it as an inconvenience and not a style. Then this hypothetical person sees a Rasta (hypothetically) for the first time and decides hey i think i wanna do that with my hair, it would be easier than combing my dreads out. Obviously this person is not trying to harm anyone, yet i have heard stories of Rasta's punching dudes in the stomach for having dreads, and dreads for them is natural, not cultural but natural, even if it wasnt they can. Not all cultural appropriation situations are like this of course, but the nature of the human being exists here. The same human beings who create a culture, create sub cultures, borrow from other cultures, having respect for other cultures i get. Humans have just been doing this for so long, what once belonged to the Sumerians, now belongs to the Babylonians. We just live in a hyper sensitive culture, yet, this topic probably has always been sensitive. I think this is a topic on ethics, my ethics are culturaly abnormal, and i attack mental advances on my freedom , including ones that come from those who want some moral ethical idea out of me.

I am ranting, thinking and typing.
Sorry about my grammar.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Dec 26, 2019)

But are all cultures aware that they are a culture?


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Dec 26, 2019)

Saying fuck your morals allows me further freedom.


----------



## Lee Larson (Dec 27, 2019)

Iv had my ears gauged for over 10 years. I dont beleive its cultural apropriation. White people use to be considered barbarians back in the day. Celtic and germanic tribes would modify their looks and do tattoos, whose to say given enough time they wouldnt have started gauging their ears. Plus why worry about cultural apropriation when all christians, muslims, jews and any other follower of any organized religion is apropriating anothers culture. Do what you want for you, and fuck the haters.


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Dec 27, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Dec 27, 2019)

Main stream culture will never be my culture. Fighting for marginalized groups in main stream culture is only fighting for more white picket fences. Your fighting for the marginalized groups of mainstream cultures right to consumerism, so they can also have people in government who make laws that make it hard for alternative groups. My lifestyle isn't a lifestyle to any of them, i am of no class, and I support none of them. Being a brown person in America comes after to being anarchist, it also comes after being a woman. I can't see any family amongst brown none anarchist Americans actually so it isn't really actually a thing for me to care about. The thought for me is whose culture do u care about and will they ever give a shit about you.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 27, 2019)

I know this isn't going to be a popular opinion, but frankly, I consider "cultural appropriation" to be kind of ridiculous. Cultural exchange happens, it's been happening for a long time, and it's going to continue happening, because it's 100% natural for cultures to adopt things from a culture they encounter. And guess what? That doesn't diminish the culture they're adopting from in any way, any more than gay people getting married diminishes heterosexual marriages.

Most of the people who talk about "cultural appropriation" are hypocrites, I've found; they're more interested in _skin color_ than actual cultures. For example, which specific tribes have traditionally done ear stretching? Are _only_ people descended from those tribes or current members allowed to stretch their ears, or is it just "POC can stretch their ears and white people can't"? If it's the former, then why isn't the conversation about that, rather than about race?

It doesn't even make sense if you actually want to apply it equally. So only the original people who did something are allowed to ever do it...should we track down the very first tribe to stretch their ears, and tell other tribes who currently do it that they're no longer allowed to because they appropriated it from the first tribe's culture? What are the criteria for something being "cultural appropriation"? Should every culture just get locked into a state in which it must exist forever, ending cultural exchange and advancement? At what point am I "allowed" to engage in a different culture; am I engaging in "cultural appropriation" if I play traditional Irish music even though my closest direct-from-Ireland ancestor is my great-grandfather? Is an Asian guy I know who plays traditional Irish music but has no Irish ancestry engaging in cultural appropriation? The only criteria I've seen is skin color, and skin color is not culture.

I get the point of respecting and preserving other cultures, but I think the idea that we should just magically freeze cultural exchange is ridiculous and impossible. In conclusion, just because some dude was the first person to come up with stretching his earlobes doesn't mean he's the only one that ever gets to do it.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 27, 2019)

Some people it seems have forgotten or don't know there roots, someone above mentioned white people being tribal which is good, Germanic tribes, Nordic shamans, Celtic Druid's, ect.. Some people think they have to go hang with native Americans or aboriginal people to get into that stuff, which is fine we can all learn from each other, but they themselves already have it with there ancestors, and it goes deeper, within the blood of every humans body flows the DNA the blood codes of there ancestors and that information can be tapped into through medatative practices and how humanity may one day peace together the true history of man.

As for OPs I guess do what you want, but some culture things when crossed over would look stupid, like for example someone with a south pacific Polynesian tribal tattoo when they themselves are not of that race or blood line. Bloodlines are relevant and genetic codes, the royals of the world have all been very perticular about keeping there bloodlines "pure" there blood line is evil though and all this goes deeper and can show a person what they are connected with on other planes of reality and off world civilisations, through the ethereal DNA codes as well and everyone has this stuff.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 27, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Bloodlines are relevant and genetic codes, the royals of the world have all been very perticular about keeping there bloodlines "pure" there blood line is evil though and all this goes deeper and can show a person what they are connected with on other planes of reality and off world civilisations, through the ethereal DNA codes as well and everyone has this stuff.


Just...WTF...


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2019)

This was fun to read. 

I really dig what Roxy and Dameon had to say. 

My opinion, all culture is universal now. The interwebs and profit dictate that. 
My homie makes bank at festivals selling middle class gals those comfy thai pants that have efelants on them.


----------



## void gaze (Dec 27, 2019)

Lee Larson said:


> any other follower of any organized religion is apropriating anothers culture.



...???


----------



## coltsfoot (Dec 28, 2019)

Dameon said:


> ...frankly, I consider "cultural appropriation" to be kind of ridiculous. Cultural exchange happens, it's been happening for a long time, and it's going to continue happening, because it's 100% natural for cultures to adopt things from a culture they encounter. And guess what? That doesn't diminish the culture they're adopting from in any way, any more than gay people getting married diminishes heterosexual marriages.




Sure, well im guessing that if people dressed like a stereotype of you for halloween or used you as their team mascot but didnt do shit to fight for you while your ancestral lands were being stolen and destroyed for corporate ends i think youd be pretty pissed off. That is a gross example of cultural appropriation but all too real... one group of people having all the power and taking, without ever having to ask or give back. 

_This is the colonist mind set and is what built every empire we know._

Like i said before, it's not about not having cultural exchange. cultural exchange to me is part of what makes life so interesting. it's just about being mindful of what the power dynamics are in our actions before considering other people's cultures open for business. there's a big difference here.

i just think we need to move away from _taker_ culture in general. so much entitlement and taking taking taking without thinking for a second about who is getting hurt or fucked over by our actions (or inaction).


----------



## Dameon (Dec 28, 2019)

coltsfoot said:


> Sure, well im guessing that if people dressed like a stereotype of you for halloween or used you as their team mascot but didnt do shit to fight for you while your ancestral lands were being stolen and destroyed for corporate ends i think youd be pretty pissed off. That is a gross example of cultural appropriation but all too real... one group of people having all the power and taking, without ever having to ask or give back.


That's a bit different from cultural appropriation as I was thinking of it. The problem there isn't that they're taking something from another culture, it's that they're mocking another culture, and that's definitely not cool. I think there's a big difference between wearing blackface and wearing dreadlocks.


----------



## coltsfoot (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah I mean the headdress costume is not a subtle example. 

A less obvious one could be all the non-native people around the U.S. burning white sage for spiritual practices. This plant that is sacred to native people in the SW gets used willy-nilly by folks that don't have any respect or understanding for the ecological or cultural context in which these plants come from. Fine if you don't believe in the sacred or spiritual, in which case this example doesn't apply to you, but obviously the non-native people who are burning sage for "cleansing" have some belief in the spirituality of it. Yet how many of those people care to think about what the effects of their consumption actually is? How many have considered talking to a native person to see how _they_ feel about it? Meanwhile the over harvesting of white sage to meet the demand is having a huge impact on their population. Just another example of those who are privileged/have the power continue taking what benefits them without having to give a shit about the marginalized group that they are taking from. And the native people who have tended these plants for thousands of years continue to fight back against the taker colonist mindset with so little support.

ok doodz i gotta go i'm super late for yoga and i'm not gonna have time to get my double espresso latte

ommmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dameon (Dec 28, 2019)

coltsfoot said:


> Meanwhile the over harvesting of white sage to meet the demand is having a huge impact on their population.


Then _over harvesting_ is the problem, not "cultural appropriation."


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 28, 2019)

This is what I wanna know

What was the "culture" that originated "gauging one's ears"?

and who can possibly validate their claim to that knowledge to anywhere near 100%?


----------



## Deleted member 3948 (Dec 29, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> Some people it seems have forgotten or don't know there roots, someone above mentioned white people being tribal which is good, Germanic tribes, Nordic shamans, Celtic Druid's, ect.. Some people think they have to go hang with native Americans or aboriginal people to get into that stuff, which is fine we can all learn from each other, but they themselves already have it with there ancestors, and it goes deeper, within the blood of every humans body flows the DNA the blood codes of there ancestors and that information can be tapped into through medatative practices and how humanity may one day peace together the true history of man.
> 
> As for OPs I guess do what you want, but some culture things when crossed over would look stupid, like for example someone with a south pacific Polynesian tribal tattoo when they themselves are not of that race or blood line. Bloodlines are relevant and genetic codes, the royals of the world have all been very perticular about keeping there bloodlines "pure" there blood line is evil though and all this goes deeper and can show a person what they are connected with on other planes of reality and off world civilisations, through the ethereal DNA codes as well and everyone has this stuff.


I'm

Sorry here.i give no fucks, bloodline


coltsfoot said:


> Yeah I mean the headdress costume is not a subtle example.
> 
> A less obvious one could be all the non-native people around the U.S. burning white sage for spiritual practices. This plant that is sacred to native people in the SW gets used willy-nilly by folks that don't have any respect or understanding for the ecological or cultural context in which these plants come from. Fine if you don't believe in the sacred or spiritual, in which case this example doesn't apply to you, but obviously the non-native people who are burning sage for "cleansing" have some belief in the spirituality of it. Yet how many of those people care to think about what the effects of their consumption actually is? How many have considered talking to a native person to see how _they_ feel about it? Meanwhile the over harvesting of white sage to meet the demand is having a huge impact on their population. Just another example of those who are privileged/have the power continue taking what benefits them without having to give a shit about the marginalized group that they are taking from. And the native people who have tended these plants for thousands of years continue to fight back against the taker colonist mindset with so little support.
> 
> ...







UHHHH im jamaican and we also burn sage to cleanse a new house from demons. Just saying. The idea is always to combat, never to understand.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 29, 2019)

Ill also mention there is a study on memory genetics, this is how some believe that some animals are born and know straight away what to do, eg: baby horses knowing how to walk instantly or other animals just knowing things from the moment of birth, it being passed down via the memory within the codes..

*From google: "* '*Memories*' pass between generations. Behaviour can be affected by events in previous generations which have been passed on through a form of *genetic memory*, *animal studies* suggest. Experiments showed that a traumatic event could affect the *DNA* in sperm and alter the brains and behaviour of subsequent generations."

I am also going to mention another field of study. EPIGENETICS.

The word epigenetics is derived from greek meaning “beyond; further than; past,” and the latin verb genere, meaning “to make; to create.” Epigenetics is an emerging branch of science that takes human consciousness into consideration regarding the biological, psychological and physiologial expressions of human society.

“that which goes beyond our genes”

The science of epigenetics clearly demonstrates that human beings possess the ability to create adaptive changes to their gene expressions via changes in consciousness. Genes have been proven to be only a tendency for biological expression. Since consciousness precedes the genetic expression, if consciousness is changed, gene expression can be fundementally altered.


----------



## benton (Dec 30, 2019)

so are white people supposed to stop listening to reggae, having drum circles, etc? Nice djembe you got there...

If I put on a modest black suit and a large black hat and grow my beard but shave my mustache am I appropriating Amish culture? What about the fudge they sell at truck stops made by Amish, is that ok?

Once one heads down this path, it will never end. Reminds me of 1984. When almost everything is prohibited, its totalitarianism and we aren't being dictated what one can't do so much as "here is exactly how to behave in every situation" right down to specific facial expressions (every aspect of thought and action, really).

The moment I can be compelled to only express myself in specific ways, I no longer have freedom of expression.

This IS the slippery slope.


----------



## void gaze (Dec 30, 2019)

That’s pretty fucking hyperbolic dude, no one is “telling you how to act in every single detail of every situation,” much less an all-powerful state with power to imprison and torture ypu. Y’all, the state is putting migrants in literal concentration camps. They don’t care anymore than you do about this subject. Comparing 1984 to people on an anarchist traveler website questioning the politics of ‘cultural exchange’ is just galaxy brained af.


----------



## Maxnomad (Jan 1, 2020)

Well this is a fine kettle of fish

Nature and culture are the same thing. Humans have developed both ethics and morals. Humans are animals, creatures of nature. Therefore, ethics and morals (different things btw, same tho) are, to some degree, immanent to nature. Signifier and signified can have multiple meanings, meaning can be obscured or lost, but they cant be "seperated". What dreads mean to a crust punk and a rasta and an uptight suburban lady all exist at the same time, equally valid. The crusty kid an the rasta makes their choices an they takes their chances, hopefully they figure it out. Fuck the suburban lady, kinda, unless she can chill out

For what its worth, a rasta dude once told me the term dreadlocks came from queen victoria, cause when she saw recently kidnapped africans coming off slave ships they looked horrible, and she dreaded seeing those locks. Thats a powerful thing, the very sign of the trauma inflicted on these africans by the british making the british monarch feel fear. White people wearing dreads normalizes it, makes it acceptable, at least within a part of white culture, but that doesnt mean white kids couldnt wear dreads, be decent, know what side theyre on and walk the walk, its just pretty fucking rare. I dont think goyim should probably get numbers tattooed on their forearm but that doesnt mean an understanding of the shoah couldnt be a powerful part of any persons reason for being, and maybe a tattoo would serve a purpose for them


----------



## Maxnomad (Jan 1, 2020)

Honestly i wouldnt do plugs without doing a lot of research, and stp is not an anthropology forum


----------



## Rune (Mar 24, 2020)

Look: [THIS THINGY IS SO MUCH MINE I CANT EVEN BEGIN TO DESCRIBE IT AND I WILL PHYSICALLY FIGHT YOU TO KEEP IT TO MYSELF LIKE A DOG IN THE MANGER].

If youre willing to fight the obnoxious arsehole dog in the mangers out there, then sure, it is 100% fine. =P
Otherwise, let the selfish, domineering people roll right over your pitiful amount of self-esteem.

but lets be honest here. Its a roll of the dice, whether you will have to defend your right to wear what you want to or to be completely free of harassment.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Mar 27, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> Nothing to add - just bumping to get that troll's mug off stp's front page


If they’re out of stock cause of this virus thing, I’ll send you one of mine.


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> April Fool Top Poster of the month so far!!!



Classic case of quantity over quality here... ;P


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2020)

I embrace it at this point

I have buddhas in my room
my hand tattooed is polynesian
I like burning sage
and I adopted the 'asian squat' to poop.

For me, I just figured "ya know, white people dont know everything"


----------



## MFB (Apr 9, 2020)

And idiocy is global


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 12, 2020)

FUCK CULTURE!!!!!!!


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 12, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> FUCK CULTURE!!!!!!!



"Culture is not your friend" Terrence McKenna


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

All my favorite STPers right in a row!

Hi!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 12, 2020)

MFB said:


> All my favorite STPers right in a row!
> 
> Hi!



I LOVE YOU TOO_ MICHAEL_


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> However, I guess it's best if you're not bound by it.


I'd love to be bound by it!


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

MFB said:


> All my favorite STPers right in a row!
> 
> Hi!





Brodiesel710 said:


> I LOVE YOU TOO_ MICHAEL_





Juan Derlust said:


> Yeah it's one of those pervasive ungraspable things that just happens to operate through all of us



This is
What happens when you get a couple doods 
that are comfortable with thier sexuality
all hepped up on free love and orgies
for days on end.
;/


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> I know you're trying to be clever but the reality is people bind you with _*their*_ cultural assumptions *regardless* based strictly on the way you present without any exchange of words



Oh, shit, sorry, I thought we were being silly.
I would love to discuss this seriously.

Agreed. Sadly.
It's the main reason I've always stayed clean cut. When I was young, rides have asked me if I am military.
Aesthetics has never been important to me, so I could give fudge how I look, but knew I would be less noticeable in whatever highjinx I was trying to pull if I stayed fresh and clean.
I never got the crusty look. Your asking for people to expect you to be a fuck up.
Its like being a drug dealer and rollin around in a lexus with blacked out windows!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 13, 2020)

Crust


MFB said:


> Oh, shit, sorry, I thought we were being silly.
> I would love to discuss this seriously.
> 
> Agreed. Sadly.
> ...



Crust is a like a fashion/political statement whereas clean cut is....like a survival tactic. Why WOULDNT you wanted to be treated with more respect when your traveling.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, this is just basic "Crime 101" shit, like "One crime at a time": "Don't look like a fucking criminal."

I used to be a funny-looking punk-rock kid, with punk-rock hair, and punk-rock clothes. Then i got more stealth. The way i dress has been described as "punk-rock Amish": very plain, and mostly black. But only the very discerning might figure out the punk-rock part.


----------



## Bushpig (Apr 30, 2020)

White people have been stealing from black people for ages. Way before they began stretching their earlobes.

People who care what other people look like to to fucking chill out though. Live and let live. It can be shitty sometimes, but as long as nobody is being hurt, I don't give a shit. 

If anybody white people are worried about borrowing from other cultures, Bushpig said it's okay. I'm half black, so you'll need at least another mulatto to get a full brother's permission though.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 1, 2020)

Bushpig said:


> White people have been stealing from black people for ages. Way before they began stretching their earlobes.
> 
> People who care what other people look like to to fucking chill out though. Live and let live. It can be shitty sometimes, but as long as nobody is being hurt, I don't give a shit.
> 
> If anybody white people are worried about borrowing from other cultures, Bushpig said it's okay. I'm half black, so you'll need at least another mulatto to get a full brother's permission though.


----------



## lochnessless (Mar 21, 2021)

Glass Roads said:


> I started gauging my ears today because I've always wanted a couple big ass gauges in each ear, and I want to start making some glass ones. But I'm getting all bummed thinking that maybe that's cultural appropriation. What are yalls thoughts?


No, I don't believe you should worry about it


----------

